
Wikipedia with better readability - zjfroot
https://thebetter.wiki/en/
======
type0
This: [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/)

------
DanBC
I use two windows. I split my screen vertically.

It would be nice if content reflowed to fit my borders, with a bit of
whitespace.

Here's a screenshot. [https://imgur.com/a/I0hnF](https://imgur.com/a/I0hnF)

The more readable wikipedia requires horizontal scrolling. (But also note
YouTube includes too much whitespace, making the video small. This is a
recent, annoying, change that I haven't created a tampermonkey rule for yet.)

------
bichiliad
You may want to add some spacing between the body text and the right sidebar.
Right now, they run right up against each other.

------
mici
There is no spacing between the info box and the main text, this decreases
readability for me.

------
slowmovintarget
* -5: Bad (or no) use of white space

* -60: Serif font on screen

* -40: Sharp, plain, distracting boxes instead of whitespace

* -80: Huge margins on a desktop site

* -8816: Loaded with Javascript

Yes, that's under -9000!

~~~
majewsky
> Serif font on screen

Serif fonts work very nicely with sufficiently high DPI, or if they are
designed to withstand low DPI like e.g. Georgia. Is there any way for a
website to know if it's running on a high-DPI screen?

------
0x4f3759df
Font seems too big. Information density is low per viewport

------
diimdeep
Title is a lie. Just like the cake was a lie.

------
lowmagnet
Images are un-clickable, unfortunately.

------
lousken
white page with js off => zero readability

